# Anybody in Topeka, KS area that could look at a tractor for me? I'll pay



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm in SW Michigan, a tractor ('84 Ford 4610) I'm looking at is at a dealership in Topeka, Kansas (KanEquip). If you've seen my other thread (Is this tractor overpriced) that's the lead up to this.

If there's anybody on the forums who is local to this place, with lots of good tractor knowledge and judgement I'd pay you $100 for your time and fuel if you'd be able to go check the tractor out in person, test drive it, make sure everything works adequately, etc. I'd just hate to buy it unseen in person first.

If you're interested or able to, leave a comment here or PM me, I'm really flexible on timing as to when you can look at it as I'm not in an immediate need for it, I'd just prefer for somebody not to put it off for a month though. It would be nice to have by first cutting (which will probably be May or June here).

Thanks.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Another thing that I've found that works well, contact a professional appraiser and have them check out the equipment. I bought my discbine this way and happened to get lucky enough to find an appraiser who was vary familiar with NH discbines as he'd mowed a lot of hay for his brother using nothing but NH equipment. Think he charged me 50 bucks for his time and emailed me a complete report.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Another thing that I've found that works well, contact a professional appraiser and have them check out the equipment. I bought my discbine this way and happened to get lucky enough to find an appraiser who was vary familiar with NH discbines as he'd mowed a lot of hay for his brother using nothing but NH equipment. Think he charged me 50 bucks for his time and emailed me a complete report.


You used the correct words lucky , tried that once got an appraiser that was in with the seller got ripped off big time , it is tough to find someone you can trust if you know none


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Can lead you into deeper mud... Be good if the appraiser had a few references that you might be able to check with as well.

Least you'd feel better knowing the guy has up and down figured out with the equipment.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Buddy and I were after a few skidsteers at a richie brothers auction 12 hrs away. I called around and found a dealer that would send a tech out to go over the machines. Paid lose to $900 for inspections on 12 machines, but it was worth it. I think we ended up buying 5 of the 12...


----------

